# How to treat fin rot?



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

My bettas are now both fighting off fin rot. how do I treat them? I have some IAL and betta revive in with the male and some betta revive in with the female. I did a salt dip today. The females fin rot seemed to shrink, but not the males. What do I do? I don't want to lose another betta! :chair: :chair: :chair: :chair: :chair:


----------



## Hansolo (Sep 10, 2010)

I don't think salt dips do much except stress the fish. Probably have an o'clock breakout now as well because of it. You should just got to petco and get either melafix or primafix. One of those treats it I can't remember which one. Its like a 7-10 day treatment. Just do what it says on the bottle. I wouldn't use salt dips do to the stress factor. An actual water treatment will be alot better. You will have to be exact in your measuring as small tanks are alot less forgiving. Best of luck with the Bettas.


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm a believer in melafix cured my gouramis and brought them back from the dead no lie, they literally had no fins left and couldn't swim, and within a week where healthy swimming around took about a month or so for there fins to fully grow back, they make a bettafix same company that makes melafix, I'm guessing that will be better for them.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Yeah, the salt dip helped em cause the next day, the females fin rot was all gone and the males is now all gone. Yay!


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

Melafix/Primafix + a touch of salt. Melafix and or Primafix I swear by that stuff.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Fin rot is a fungus, often, so Pima fix is what you want for that. However once the fins are damaged Melafix will help the most with repair. I do believe that both can be used together but I would not swear to that. 

If you use salt use it only as long as you need it, do not maintain it in the tank overall. Glad to hear the dips are working!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

They are all clear! The male is now in my 2 gal and the female in my half.


----------

